# my black monster 16" piranha video



## yang80goon (May 4, 2005)

The first Black Monster ever been raised in Sounth, Korea..!

Hope it is entertaining!!

Black Monster Video


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing on this side just a light show.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Awesome video!


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

nice looking rhom..


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

nice monster


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Video not working


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

good sound no vid. lol


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Feel free to post regularly!!
A beaut!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

LMFAO! THat thing is a beast, I love the big fish tail that flies out of his gill!

looks like another monstrous P livin stress free in a bare tank.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Pat said:


> Feel free to post regularly!!
> A beaut!


second that!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whoa


----------



## yang80goon (May 4, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> whoa


Hey thanks for the support! I currently running a small site specializing in Pirana..If you guys are interested visit this site..

www.piranha.cc


----------



## egr73 (Mar 20, 2007)

where's video?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

coool site just couldnt understand anyting


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

veryyyy nice looking rhom. Huge guy


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I have seen it now and all I can say is wow! That Rhom is crazy.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

what Rhom, I didn't dee nothing???


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

this rhom is amazing!! where did you get it from? somewhere in korea or directly from peru?


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

For everyone saying that cant see the video, you either need a player that supports that file type, or a new codec added to your current player.

Google vlc, or videolan to get the VLC player...I have yet to come across a video I couldnt play with it.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

B E A utiful rhom man damn. i think a rhom is the next fish in line on my to do list lets see some more shots of him


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thread diggers..


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

cool


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

donkeyfish said:


> For everyone saying that cant see the video, you either need a player that supports that file type, or a new codec added to your current player.
> 
> Google vlc, or videolan to get the VLC player...I have yet to come across a video I couldnt play with it.


Also here's a link to a codec pack: K-Lite Codec Pack You should be able to play everything now









Awesome Rhom!


----------

